# [ 2013 ] Walking away from a Mexican TS



## punnygirl (Aug 1, 2013)

Though we adore our unit and our resort (Pacifica, Ixtapa), over the last decade the fees and extra fees have significantly increased.  In addition, more rules have been put in place restricting the usage of banked weeks.  Much as we love the place, we're getting fed up.

Does anyone know if there are consequences to just walking away?  Our contract goes to 2027!!!   Selling the TS looks like an incredible hassle and it would have to be done before the end of the year if we don't want to pay 2014 maintenance.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nazclk (Aug 1, 2013)

*Walking away*

The worst it could do is put a ding on your credit report.


----------



## oldbuyer (Aug 1, 2013)

*walkaway*

This subject has come up several times before and to my knowledge no one has responded with what actually happened to them after a walk away. Does it go to collections? (depends on the resort) does it negatively impact your credit score? (no actual consequences reported on TUG to my knowledge).

I can make two suggestions that I know will not screw up your credit.
First post it as free to a good home on TUG. If no offers then offer to split the transfer fee and that usually will work. Go to www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55

Second suggestion is to call the resort and ask what is their surrender policy? Meaning will they take it back at no charge?

No resort will allow you to surrender if you are not paid up and current on your MF fees. Some resorts will take it back at no charge if you contact them long before the annual MF fee is due. Some resorts charge a fee to surrender that is less than their transfer fee. Some resorts tell you it's your problem and eat dirt.

If it was me I would try these two steps first before considering walking away.

Please let us know what worked for you as we get more questions than answers from folks considering a walk away.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 2, 2013)

I would think it would depend on your age and need for future loans for real estate. I know some people that have decided to hell with it and they just stopped paying and responding to payment requests. These guys have had no problem buying cars and rv's on credit. IDK what will happen to them but so far nothing.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 2, 2013)

*Answers*

I wish someone that has let a Mexican Timeshare go would post on exactly what happened if anything,


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe we're all still paying our maintenance fees?

My timeshares in Mexico both have offices in the U.S.A.  I would bet they'd have collections on me in a heartbeat if I stopped paying.  Ok, maybe not the Lindo Mar - it's popular and I could probably sell it, if just for a buck on ebay 



nazclk said:


> I wish someone that has let a Mexican Timeshare go would post on exactly what happened if anything,


----------



## nazclk (Aug 13, 2013)

*Anybody let your Mexican Timeshare go*

Nobody is fessing up eh.  Well maybe I should do it, just to find out what happens.


----------



## oldbuyer (Aug 13, 2013)

nazclk said:


> Nobody is fessing up eh.  Well maybe I should do it, just to find out what happens.



If you do, please do it on a Mexican one as I'm interested to see if they can collect on a RTU without your SS number and just your address.

Keep us posted


----------



## yma01 (Aug 13, 2013)

bjones9942 said:


> Maybe we're all still paying our maintenance fees?
> 
> My timeshares in Mexico both have offices in the U.S.A.  I would bet they'd have collections on me in a heartbeat if I stopped paying.  Ok, maybe not the Lindo Mar - it's popular and I could probably sell it, if just for a buck on ebay



Does e-bay charge any fees to sell your timeshare?


----------



## RIBEACHGUY (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes E-Bay gets a heafty little Comission on the sale. They also get a listing fee. Know the fee's full well when you sell and you won't be dissapointed when they take their cut.


----------



## pammex (Aug 18, 2013)

punnygirl said:


> Though we adore our unit and our resort (Pacifica, Ixtapa), over the last decade the fees and extra fees have significantly increased.  In addition, more rules have been put in place restricting the usage of banked weeks.  Much as we love the place, we're getting fed up.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are consequences to just walking away?  Our contract goes to 2027!!!   Selling the TS looks like an incredible hassle and it would have to be done before the end of the year if we don't want to pay 2014 maintenance.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



  I too am an owner at Pacifica ( Aqua Penthouse). What unit do you have?  
yes the fees have gone up and then there was the assessment fee, which did not make us happy at all.  
What new rules are there to banking units and usage?  I have never banked my unit as I love it so always use it.  

Have you been to Pacifica within the last 2 years?  I did want to point out that they did do an awful lot of work and are continuing, so we have been pleased.  

Not sure but I do think they would tarnish your credit report.  I also think it maybe possible for them to take it back from you as I had heard they were sold out of some of the units.  Would depend on what unit you have, and what has happened of late with effects of economy I assume.  

Best wishes...I was there last May so if you have questions feel free to ask.


----------



## JKOFROTH (Mar 6, 2014)

*So did you do it.*



punnygirl said:


> Though we adore our unit and our resort (Pacifica, Ixtapa), over the last decade the fees and extra fees have significantly increased.  In addition, more rules have been put in place restricting the usage of banked weeks.  Much as we love the place, we're getting fed up.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are consequences to just walking away?  Our contract goes to 2027!!!   Selling the TS looks like an incredible hassle and it would have to be done before the end of the year if we don't want to pay 2014 maintenance.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



We bought our week on the secondary market. We only have a 2 years  left on the week we left. There is a company that helps take it off your hands but charges a fairly steep fee.
So are you still a owner? Which type units did you buy?


----------



## easyrider (Mar 7, 2014)

I have read that many timeshare contracts in Mexico are invalid as they were not recorded properly. The person I know that walked away from their rtu owned at the Cabo Golf Resort. They walked away because of a golf course / resort agreement dispute. 

http://www.osunalegal.com/articles/invalid_mexican_real_estate_contracts

I haven't walked off on mine but I wouldn't have to as UVC has been taking them back.

Bill


----------

